
Ask HN: React and Node tutorial? - fsnq
I&#x27;m trying to learn web development with Node and React, but I&#x27;m lost.<p>Being a beginner, I can&#x27;t seem to find a tutorial that I can follow. There&#x27;s always mention of things like Grunt, Gulp, Webpack, Bower, Browserify, ES6, JSX, Babel... all of which I don&#x27;t know much about.<p>So my question is: do you have any tips on where to start, something like a roadmap?
======
armamut
You might want to look at [https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-
react](https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-react)

